# GTA IV - Controller



## djdogma (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
also vorweg muss ich sagen, dass ich von GTA IV absolut begeistert bin. Bei mir läuft der Spiel ruckelfrei und ohne irgendwelche Grafikfehler (bis jetzt - 3 Std. Spielzeit).

Eine Frage habe ich jedoch....

Kann man keinen anderen Controller als den 360-Controller benutzen? Ich habe eine Logitech Rumblepad 2 und irgendwie ist in den Einstellungen nur der 360er zu sehen.

Ich würde nämlich gerne mit dem Controller die Fahrzeuge fahren und den Rest mit der Maus und dem Keyboard machen.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Mayphisto (3. Dezember 2008)

djdogma am 03.12.2008 08:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> also vorweg muss ich sagen, dass ich von GTA IV absolut begeistert bin. Bei mir läuft der Spiel ruckelfrei und ohne irgendwelche Grafikfehler (bis jetzt - 3 Std. Spielzeit).
> 
> Eine Frage habe ich jedoch....
> ...



Selbes Pad, selbes Problem, Du hast nicht zufällig schon selbst eine Lösung gefunden?


----------



## fiumpf (3. Dezember 2008)

djdogma am 03.12.2008 08:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man keinen anderen Controller als den 360-Controller benutzen?


Nein, kann man nicht. Es funktioniert lediglich der original XBox360-Controller.


----------



## djdogma (3. Dezember 2008)

fiumpf am 03.12.2008 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> djdogma am 03.12.2008 08:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm... das wäre ja echt blöd, wenn es keine Lösung gibt...

Ich habe woanders gelesen, dass man das Programm x-padder benutzen kann... vielleicht ist es dann ok!? 
Kannst du es mal testen? Ich bin leider noch nicht zuhause.


----------



## fiumpf (3. Dezember 2008)

djdogma am 03.12.2008 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du es mal testen? Ich bin leider noch nicht zuhause.


Na dann werde ich es sofort für dich testen wenn du noch nicht zu Hause bist     .
Ich hab es schon getestet: Es geht, aber:

- die Einrichtung ist ein wirkliches Gefummel
- die Steuerung ist dann nicht mehr analog


----------



## djdogma (3. Dezember 2008)

fiumpf am 03.12.2008 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> djdogma am 03.12.2008 12:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke dir!!! 

Hm... nicht mehr analog... das wäre ja eigentlich der Hauptgrund gewesen...

Dann bleibt ja nur zu hoffen, dass bald ein Patch veröffentlicht wird!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (3. Dezember 2008)

fiumpf am 03.12.2008 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> djdogma am 03.12.2008 08:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein weiterer Grund auf GTA zu verzichten. Ich zocke vorzugsweise solche Games mit Gamepad und habe kein 360-Controller, was soll sowas eigentlich?
Ist es so schwer Controller von anderen Herstellern zu unterstützen?  :-o


----------



## djdogma (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich gehe wirklich sehr stark davon aus, dass man bald auch andere Controller nutzen kann. Ansonsten wäre das ein Wettbewerbsvorteil für Mircosoft und das geht nicht lange gut!


----------



## fiumpf (3. Dezember 2008)

djdogma am 03.12.2008 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe wirklich sehr stark davon aus, dass man bald auch andere Controller nutzen kann. Ansonsten wäre das ein Wettbewerbsvorteil für Mircosoft und das geht nicht lange gut!


Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt....


----------



## Mayphisto (3. Dezember 2008)

Mir reichts, das Pad-Problem war jetzt echt das Tüpfelchen auf dem i. Ich stell das scheiß Spiel erstmal einen Monat in den Schrank und hoffe auf Patch & Community.   

Irgendjemand wird schon was basteln, damit auch andere Pads funktionieren...


----------



## fiumpf (3. Dezember 2008)

Mayphisto am 03.12.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendjemand wird schon was basteln, damit auch andere Pads funktionieren...


Es gibt noch dieses Tool hier:
http://www.bizarrecreations.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=16640
Könnte funktionieren, habs aber nicht getestet.


----------



## djdogma (3. Dezember 2008)

fiumpf am 03.12.2008 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Mayphisto am 03.12.2008 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin immer noch nicht zu Hause! 

Sagste Bescheid, wenn du es getestet hast?


----------



## fiumpf (3. Dezember 2008)

djdogma am 03.12.2008 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagste Bescheid, wenn du es getestet hast?


Sorry, das muss jemand anderes machen. Ich hab mir heute meine 49€ wiedergeben lassen    .


----------



## djdogma (3. Dezember 2008)

fiumpf am 03.12.2008 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> djdogma am 03.12.2008 13:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Echt wahr? Hm.. dann werde ich das nachher mal testen. Hoffe es funkt, denn dann habe ich gar nichts zu beanstanden, denn bei mir läuft irgendwie alles. (Zumindest für mich reicht es)


----------



## Mayphisto (3. Dezember 2008)

fiumpf am 03.12.2008 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Mayphisto am 03.12.2008 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super Idee, probier ich mal aus wenn ich... 
  genau: zuhause bin.

-----EDIT-----
Sooo, also: Erstmal echt vielen Dank für Deine Bemühungen!!   

Leider gibts bei dem Programm ein Problem und zwar verlangt es, dass man die "xinput1_3.dll"-Datei im GTA-Verzeichnis ersetzt, eine solche existiert jedoch leider gar nicht. :/
In Windows/system32-Ordner gibts eine, die ich (Sicherungskopie first) einfach mal auf gut Glück ersetzt habe, was erwartungsgemäß allerdings keinerlei Auswirkungen auf GTA4 hatte.  

------EDIT-2----
Das hier beschriebene funktioniert auch nicht, bevor's noch einer probiert:
http://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=98129


----------



## Mayphisto (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab's geschafft, zumindest wird mein Logitech RumblePad 2 jetzt als XBOX 360-Pad erkannt 
 :

1.) Den Emulator runterladen: http://tocaedit.com/forum/dload.php?action=file&file_id=108

2.) Im Downloadpaket enthaltene Datei "xinput1_3.dll" *vier mal* kopieren und umbenennen zu:

xinput1_1.dll
xinput1_2.dll
xinput1_3.dll
xinput9_1_0.dll

und die entsprechenden Datein in "Windows/system32" durch diese ersetzen. Vorher *SICHERUNGSKOPIEN ANFERTIGEN!*

3.) Spiel laden und loszocken!

Falls es dann immernoch nicht funktioniert und Ihr Euch an die Registrierungsdatei traut (auch hier *Sicherungskopie* empfohlen), könnt ihr darin nach eurem Gamepad suchen (der Name desselben steht unter Einstellungen->Systemsteuerung->Gamecontroller) und den Wert zum Registryeintrag "OEMName" in "XBOX 360 Controller for Windows" ändern.
Bei mir stand da vorher "Logitech RumblePad 2 USB". 

Alles ohne Garantie, aber bei mir hat's geklappt....

Danke an den Ersteller des Emulators, den Autor dieses threads: http://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=98129 sowie natürlich an fiumpf für den Hinweis


----------



## Ronin7 (3. Dezember 2008)

hab sogar nen ms pad...das sidewinder...werde mal deinen tip ausprobieren


----------



## fiumpf (3. Dezember 2008)

Mayphisto am 03.12.2008 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles ohne Garantie, aber bei mir hat's geklappt....


Sind dann die Tasten vorgegeben oder kann man die konfigurieren?


----------



## Mayphisto (3. Dezember 2008)

fiumpf am 03.12.2008 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Mayphisto am 03.12.2008 21:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist der Haken, die sind vorgegeben und man muss erstmal rausfinden, welche wofür ist... Vielleicht kann man das wieder mit xpadder umgehen, kp, probier ich glaub ich mal aus.

Glaube übrigens auch es reicht, wenn man nur die xinput9_1_0.dll ersetzt. Das scheint diejenige zu sein, auf die GTA zugreift. Vielleicht erstmal nur die testen.


----------



## fiumpf (4. Dezember 2008)

Mayphisto am 03.12.2008 23:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist der Haken, die sind vorgegeben und man muss erstmal rausfinden, welche wofür ist... Vielleicht kann man das wieder mit xpadder umgehen


Ist euch eigentlich bewusst was man als Kunde hinnehmen muss um sein sehnsüchtig erwartetes Stück Software zum Laufen zu bringen?

- ein Jahr länger warten
- den Installationsmarathon überstehen
- zwei Accounts erstellen
- hoffen dass einen der Aktivierungsserver passieren lässt
- mit Treibern jonglieren
- hoffen dass die Grafikkarte akzeptiert wird
- mit der Angst leben ständig einen MMA oder was_weiß_der_Teufel_was Fehler zu bekommen
- hoffen dass die Server nie abgeschalten werden
- Angst haben dass sich der Kopierschutz nicht negativ auf das System auswirkt
- mit ein zwei Tools dafür sorgen dass das Gamepad funktioniert!
- eventuell den PC für das Spiel aufrüsten
- 50€ für diese Show bezahlen
- keinen Releasepatch bekommen

Arme PC-Welt....


Spoiler



Ach so, hab ich ganz vergessen: Die Raubkopierer sind schuld!


----------



## Mayphisto (4. Dezember 2008)

fiumpf am 04.12.2008 00:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Mayphisto am 03.12.2008 23:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voll und schmerzlich bewusst, ja.  Mir macht es atm mehr Spaß einen Weg zu finden, meinen Controller zum Laufen zu bringen als das Spiel (läuft schlecht, Texturen flimmern, Schatten spotten jeder Beschreibung) tatsächlich zu spielen. Hätte ich mir eigentlich gleich Dr. Kawashimas Gehirn Jogging kaufen können, das läuft wenigstens auch auf Low-End-Systemen ruckelfrei und man muss sich nicht einmal live registrieren.   

Also Xpadder war nüscht, da kommt es zu Doppelbelegungen (z.b. Gas=Bremse  ) . Allerdings sind die Tasten zumindest im Groben wie beim "echten Pad" (A=1, B=2, X=3, Y=4). Dadurch sind auf meinem Pad zwar (im Fahrzeug) Gas und Kino-Kamera vertauscht, aber zumindest die anderen Tasten und die Satteltasten scheinen an der selben Stelle zu sitzen. Ist hier halt davon abhängig, wie die Dinger am Pad durchnummeriert sind, aber das kann man afaik auch nicht softwareseitig irgendwie ändern. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.  

Nie wieder Preorder.


----------



## djdogma (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Mayphisto!

Super, dass du eine Lösung? gefunden hast.

Funktioniert denn die Analog-Steuerung oder kann man nur digital steuern?


----------



## Ronin7 (4. Dezember 2008)

wenn ich mir so nen schwulen xbox controller kaufe, kann ich dann wenigtens die tasten umbelegen?


----------



## Mayphisto (4. Dezember 2008)

djdogma am 04.12.2008 08:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Funktioniert denn die Analog-Steuerung oder kann man nur digital steuern?



Die Analogsticks funktionieren wie sie sollen!   

Mit der Belegbarkeit blick ich auch nicht ganz durch. Ich habe den Eindruck auch beim "echten" Pad sind die Tasten nicht frei belegbar, jedenfalls funktioniert mein Pad zwar im _Menü_ zur Tastaturbelegung (ich kann damit Tasten auswählen, die ich umbelegen will), aber die Belegung selbst reagiert nicht auf Eingaben des Joypads.


----------



## djdogma (4. Dezember 2008)

Mayphisto am 04.12.2008 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> djdogma am 04.12.2008 08:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Super.... wenn die Analogsticks funktionieren, reicht mir das. 
Mir ging es nur darum, dass ich besser Auto fahren kann.

Ich kann also Gas/Bremse und links/rechts per Druckintensität regulieren, richtig?


----------



## Mayphisto (4. Dezember 2008)

djdogma am 04.12.2008 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann also Gas/Bremse und links/rechts per Druckintensität regulieren, richtig?



Links/rechts: ja
Gas/Bremse: nein

Der rechte Analogstick ist zum umgucken und zielen, wenn man aus dem Auto heraus schießt. Aber sieh es Dir halt mal an, es gibt glaube ich zwei mögliche Belegungen, standard und klassisch...

Jedenfalls erstmal nur die: "xinput9_1_0.dll" ersetzen, so wie ich das sehe, müsste die reichen.


----------



## djdogma (4. Dezember 2008)

Mayphisto am 04.12.2008 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> djdogma am 04.12.2008 15:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich werde es mal testen. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tankstellenjunge (4. Dezember 2008)

Mayphisto am 03.12.2008 23:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube übrigens auch es reicht, wenn man nur die xinput9_1_0.dll ersetzt. Das scheint diejenige zu sein, auf die GTA zugreift. Vielleicht erstmal nur die testen.



Hi,
danke für eure lösung aber ich kann die xinput9_1_0.dll nicht ersetzen.
Hab Vista x64 und jedesmal wenn ich die datei verädnern will sagt der mir "sie benötigen berechtigung zur durchführung des vorgangs"
Hab benutzerkontensteuerung aus und bin als Admin angemeldet...

hoffe mir kann jemand helfen


----------



## Mayphisto (4. Dezember 2008)

Tankstellenjunge am 04.12.2008 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> danke für eure lösung aber ich kann die xinput9_1_0.dll nicht ersetzen.
> Hab Vista x64 und jedesmal wenn ich die datei verädnern will sagt der mir "sie benötigen berechtigung zur durchführung des vorgangs"
> Hab benutzerkontensteuerung aus und bin als Admin angemeldet...
> ...



Das muss man MS lassen, die überlassen nix dem Zufall. 
 

Ich habe (zum Glück) kein Vista, aber guck mal hier:

http://board.gulli.com/thread/773588-kein-zugriff-auf-system-32-windows-vista/


----------



## Ronin7 (4. Dezember 2008)

so, hab mir jetzt so ein schwules xbox pad für vista gekauft. das mistteil kann man nichtmal anders belegen...sind xbox user normalerweise zu dumm dafür oder wieso geht das net? weiss jemand wo mann die config ändern kann?


----------



## djdogma (5. Dezember 2008)

Mayphisto am 03.12.2008 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab's geschafft, zumindest wird mein Logitech RumblePad 2 jetzt als XBOX 360-Pad erkannt
> :
> 
> 1.) Den Emulator runterladen: http://tocaedit.com/forum/dload.php?action=file&file_id=108
> ...



So, ich habe es gestern getestet und es klappt bei mir.

Ich habe ein Logitech Rumblepad 2.

Ihr braucht nur die Datei xinput9_1_0.dll.

Da das Gamepad-Problem das einzige Problem war, welches ich hatte, kann ich jetzt die Stadt erkunden...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (5. Dezember 2008)

Ronin7 am 04.12.2008 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> so, hab mir jetzt so ein schwules xbox pad für vista gekauft. das mistteil kann man nichtmal anders belegen...sind xbox user normalerweise zu dumm dafür oder wieso geht das net? weiss jemand wo mann die config ändern kann?


Die Spiele werden auf den Controller zugeschnitten. Drum kann man höchstens A, B, X und Y vertauschen oder umbelegen. Die Schultertasten dürften sich nicht ändern lassen.

Warum kommst du denn nicht mit dem 360-Controller klar?  :-o 
Sei doch froh GTA mit Conroller zocken zu können.


----------



## Ronin7 (5. Dezember 2008)

nikiburstr8x am 05.12.2008 08:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ronin7 am 04.12.2008 20:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe in jedem spiel eine ganz bestimmte tastenbelegung für gas, bremse und handbremse...ist halt eine große umgewöhnung nur noch mit controller zu spielen...


----------



## crackajack (5. Dezember 2008)

Tankstellenjunge am 04.12.2008 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab Vista x64 und jedesmal wenn ich die datei verädnern will sagt der mir "sie benötigen berechtigung zur durchführung des vorgangs"
> Hab benutzerkontensteuerung aus und bin als Admin angemeldet...


Als Admin unter Vista angemeldet sein, heißt noch nicht viel.
Wirklicher Admin ist man oft nur dann wenn man die gewünschte Anwendung mit 'als Administrator ausführen' ausführt.

Ich würde mal versuche die cmd.exe als Admin auszuführen.
Dort drin müsste man mit
move [Pfad]\xinput9_1_0.dll C:\Windows\System32
die Datei ersetzen können.

Ev. auch noch im abgesichertem Modus starten. Dann müssen die Dateien ja eher nicht geladen werden.


----------



## lexrap (5. Dezember 2008)

hallo leute
wenn ich die dateien ersetze von den emulator, läuft zwar der pad...aber leider sind die tasten Y und X vertauscht. Mache ich irgend was falsch?


hmmm jetzt geht nix mehr...spiel startet nicht obwohl ich die originale wieder drinne habe,...weiss einer was los ist??


----------



## idefix23 (5. Dezember 2008)

supergeil, kann mein ps2 pad benutzen  
danke für den tipp.


aber, Problem:
bei meinem rechten analog-stick sind die achsen vertauscht,

oben und unten ist links und rechts
und links und rechts ist oben und unten.

im spiel selbst lässt sich das nicht über die achsenumkehrung beheben. 
und in den config files von gta find ich leider nix zur pad-belegung.
kann mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen?

die einzige datei die einigermaßen interessant ist ist die fonts.dat aber einstellen lässt sich da nix.


----------



## lexrap (5. Dezember 2008)

idefix23 am 05.12.2008 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> supergeil, kann mein ps2 pad benutzen
> danke für den tipp.
> 
> 
> ...



joa habe auch ps2 pad...und auch das gleiche problem mit dem rechten analog-stick
du musst mal gucken bei dir sind die tasten Y(dreieck) und X (viereck) im spiel bestimmt auch vertauscht, wenn nicht wie hast du das hingekriegt?


----------



## fiumpf (5. Dezember 2008)

idefix23 am 05.12.2008 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> aber, Problem: bei meinem rechten analog-stick sind die achsen vertauscht,


Gleiches Problem hatte ich auch mit meinem PS²-Controller. Vielleicht wenn man XPadder vorschaltet?


----------



## idefix23 (5. Dezember 2008)

> joa habe auch ps2 pad...und auch das gleiche problem mit dem rechten analog-stick
> du musst mal gucken bei dir sind die tasten Y(dreieck) und X (viereck) im spiel bestimmt auch vertauscht, wenn nicht wie hast du das hingekriegt?




nee is leider auch vertauscht bei mir, 
temporär hatte ich a&b auf den richtigen tasten.
mittels der xbox360cemu.ini die dabei is wenn man sich die geupdatete version von "toca edit" zieht kann man die einzelnen pad buttons "konfigurieren".
allerdings ging dann das d-pad nicht mehr   

desweiteren versuch ich das oben genannte gerade mittels dieser *.ini zu reproduzieren, also das a&b an richtiger stelle sind,
.....ohne erfolg.

das spiel nervt.


----------



## fiumpf (5. Dezember 2008)

idefix23 am 05.12.2008 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> nee is leider auch vertauscht bei mir


Funktioniert mittlerweile der rechte Analogstick bei dir?


----------



## idefix23 (5. Dezember 2008)

fiumpf am 05.12.2008 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Funktioniert mittlerweile der rechte Analogstick bei dir?




also a&b funktionieren und sind am richtigen fleck (X&O)  
mit diesen werten wird das pad laut *.ini angeblich geladen:

Right Analog X=3
Right Analog Y=-6

wenn man jetzt von diesen werten ausgeht:
1 = X, 2 = Y, 3= Z, 4 = X Rotation, 5 = Y Rotation, 6 = Z Rotation

was muss eingetragen werden?
wie gesagt oben & unten ist links & rechts, links & rechts bewegt die kamera nach oben & unten.


----------



## tavrosffm (5. Dezember 2008)

ich hab das hier gefunden.
scheint ohne irgendwelche tools wie xpadder zu laufen.

*Ok guys, I found a solution to simulating the xbox 360 controller with any generic controller. This makes use of analog sticks, so it's no longer binary driving which drives you all mad 
First, back up the original xinput1_3.dll, xinput1_2.dll, xinput1_1.dll and xinput9_1_0.dll from your windows\system32
Next, unpack them into system32 from http://lcsteam.net/dump/gta4/XBOX.360.cont...r.emulation.zip
Fire up your game. It should recognize your third-party controller as an XBOX 360 controller.*

ist von hier:
http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=379477

ohhh sorry habe gerade gesehen der link im englisch text führt zu nem emu programm.


----------



## fiumpf (5. Dezember 2008)

tavrosffm am 05.12.2008 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab das hier gefunden.


Das ist ja das Programm über das wir die ganze Zeit hier reden    .



			
				idefix23 am 05.12.2008 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> 1 = X, 2 = Y, 3= Z, 4 = X Rotation, 5 = Y Rotation, 6 = Z Rotation





			
				idefix23 am 05.12.2008 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> was muss eingetragen werden?


Hab mir die Dateien mal angeschaut, so muss es in der config eingetragen werden dass der rechte Stick funktioniert:



> [PAD1]
> Left Analog X=1
> Left Analog Y=-2
> Right Analog X=-6
> ...


Somit hat man die Achsen getauscht und das Problem gelöst.


----------



## idefix23 (6. Dezember 2008)

funktioniert   

danke!

dafür geht das d-pad jetzt nich mehr wie es soll   
kein telefon, kein waffenwechseln....

ich denke durch das benutzen der *.ini funktioniert die spielinterne xbox360 "standartbelegung" nicht mehr reibungslos. 

vielleicht liegts daran:
d-Pad POV=1
aber....keine ahnung...scheint wohl ein Standartwert zu sein....


----------



## fiumpf (6. Dezember 2008)

idefix23 am 06.12.2008 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> dafür geht das d-pad jetzt nich mehr wie es soll
> kein telefon, kein waffenwechseln....


Und wenn man diese Funktionen im Optionsmenü von GTA auf irgendwelche Tasten der Tastatur legt?


----------



## idefix23 (6. Dezember 2008)

fiumpf am 06.12.2008 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> idefix23 am 06.12.2008 00:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das hab ich schon probiert.....selbst per tastatur lässt sich das telefon nicht mehr öffnen.
habs mit der standartbelegung (pfeil oben) sowie anderen  tasten versucht.



ich glaube oder hoffe der schlüssel zu den padproblemen steckt nur in irgendeiner *.dat datei im common ordner.....aber das wär ja zu einfach.


also ums nochmal zusammenzufassen:
durch verwenden der xbox360cemu.ini funktioniert zwar die richtige A,B,X,Y zuweisung und der rechte Analongstick.
Aber dafür die Befehlzuweisung des Steuerkreuzes nicht mehr.

*nerv*


----------



## baum-House (6. Dezember 2008)

*?*

also ich brauche jetzt eine datei namens xbox360cemu.ini mit dem inhalt:

[PAD1]
Left Analog X=1
Left Analog Y=-2
Right Analog X=-6
Right Analog Y=3
D-pad POV=1
A=1
B=2
X=3
Y=4
Left Shoulder=5
Right Shoulder=6
Back=9
Start=10
Left Thumb=11
Right Thumb=12
Left Trigger=s1
Right Trigger=s2

und was muss ich dann damit machen?


----------



## fiumpf (6. Dezember 2008)

baum-House am 06.12.2008 03:59 schrieb:
			
		

> und was muss ich dann damit machen?


In den Ordner C:\Windows kopieren. Das hier nicht vergessen:





			
				Mayphisto am 03.12.2008 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Downloadpaket enthaltene Datei "xinput1_3.dll" *vier mal* kopieren und umbenennen zu:
> xinput1_1.dll
> xinput1_2.dll
> xinput1_3.dll
> ...






			
				idefix23 am 06.12.2008 00:17 schrieb:
			
		

> also ums nochmal zusammenzufassen:
> durch verwenden der xbox360cemu.ini funktioniert zwar die richtige A,B,X,Y zuweisung und der rechte Analongstick.
> Aber dafür die Befehlzuweisung des Steuerkreuzes nicht mehr.


So ein Rotz, kaum löst man ein Problem geht ein neues auf. Ich hab ja GTA leider / Gott sei Dank nicht mehr um es selber zu testen, aber idefix: Bleib da mal am Ball.
Wenn ich mit GTA wieder kaufe krame ich den Thread raus und dann muss das laufen.


----------



## idefix23 (6. Dezember 2008)

SO!

es läuft.

lag wohl an meinen xinput dll's die nicht ganz in ordnung waren!?
wenn es jemand testen möchte, hab die jetzt funzenden files mal zu download hochgeladen.

http://rapidshare.com/files/170751801/xbox360.emulation.ps2.ini.rar.html

*wichtig* die xbox360cemu.dll ist für einen ps2 controller konfiguriert.

was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
bevor ihr die dateien verschiebt/kopiert, aufjedenfall alles was irgendwie mit gta zu tun schließen! ansonsten werden keinerlei änderungen übernommen...bei mir zumindest.
Im zweifelsfall mit dem taskmanager nachhelfen.


probierts aus.
bei mir läufts....endlich


----------



## fiumpf (6. Dezember 2008)

idefix23 am 06.12.2008 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir läufts....endlich


Saubere Arbeit!   
Ich werds bei nem Kumpel mal testen.


----------



## idefix23 (6. Dezember 2008)

fiumpf am 06.12.2008 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Saubere Arbeit!
> Ich werds bei nem Kumpel mal testen.



eine plausible erklärung hab ich leider nicht.
es kann nur an den dll's aus dem zuerst geladenem archiv liegen.
hab dann folgenden thread gefunden:

http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=379477&st=0

von da die dll's nochmals gezogen (auf seite 6), die *.ini aus dem archiv nach meinen ansprüchen neu modifiziert und es ging.
da ich gestern genau das gleiche gemacht hab, allerdings mit den anderen dll's kann ich nur diese vermuten.


über resonanz wär ich sehr glücklich  

hier nochmal der link
http://rapidshare.com/files/170751801/xbox360.emulation.ps2.ini.rar.html


----------



## baum-House (6. Dezember 2008)

jo es funktioniert tatsächlich... special thanks to idefix and fiumpf


----------



## fiumpf (6. Dezember 2008)

idefix23 am 06.12.2008 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> über resonanz wär ich sehr glücklich


So, die Configdatei wurde von zwei Leuten getestet, 2x     .
Damit kann man mit dem Controllerproblem abschließen. Gute Arbeit!


----------



## Viron83 (6. Dezember 2008)

Kann mir viell jemand erklären, wie ich unter Vista 64bit die Datei ins System32 einfüge/überschreibe?

bekomme jedesmal die Meldung, dass ich nciht die rechte habe.
Auch die cmd.exe als admin auszuführen und es per Befehl zu überschreiben klappt nicht!


----------



## idefix23 (6. Dezember 2008)

.


----------



## idefix23 (6. Dezember 2008)

hab den link mal geupdatet war ausversehen nicht eingeloggt bei rs   

funktionierender link:
http://rapidshare.com/files/170814647/xbox360.emulation.ps2.ini.rar



wegen dem vista-prob...sorry keine ahnung. aber wenn man sich den den gta-forum thread durchliest soll vista da sowieso rumzicken....


----------



## porx (6. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe es jetzt ausprobiert aber konnte meine Tasten nicht so belegen wie ich sie wollte.

Ist es nicht einfacher ind der xbox360cemu nur:
[PAD1]
Left Analog X=1
Left Analog Y=-2
Right Analog X=-6
Right Analog Y=3
stehen zu haben, für den Analog Stick.
Und denn einfach ein Profil mit dem "Logitech Profiler" ein neues Profil zu erstellen, und die Tasten so zu belegen wie man es sich wünscht?

Bin grade am Testen, also bis jetzt läuft alles(mit dem Analog, Gas, Bremse usw.) muss nurnoch mal schauen wie die Tastenbelegung auf der Tastatur ist.


----------



## Pete411 (6. Dezember 2008)

baum-House am 06.12.2008 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> jo es funktioniert tatsächlich... special thanks to idefix and fiumpf



klappt einwandfrei mit logitech rumblepad 2!! bestens!! lächerlich das man sich so behelfen muss, das allerletzte dieser move von rockstar.... mehr als ein eigentor würde ich sagen! ich kaufe mir keinen gta teil mehr am release day soviel steht fest...


----------



## lexrap (6. Dezember 2008)

> hab den link mal geupdatet war ausversehen nicht eingeloggt bei rs



klasse habe auch ein ps2 pad und alles läuft super...danke noch mal


----------



## Vordack (6. Dezember 2008)

Viron83 am 06.12.2008 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir viell jemand erklären, wie ich unter Vista 64bit die Datei ins System32 einfüge/überschreibe?
> 
> bekomme jedesmal die Meldung, dass ich nciht die rechte habe.
> Auch die cmd.exe als admin auszuführen und es per Befehl zu überschreiben klappt nicht!



Hab ich hinbekommen.

mit den beiden Befehlen:




Dos Box öffnen und ic C:\Windows\Syswow64 wechseln

mit den beiden Befehlen:

Takeown /f c:\Windows\syswow64

"icacls Dateiname /grant AdministratorenD,WDAC)" 

wobei der Dateiname immer die XInput Datei ist

Ich musste alle 4 Dateien in dem SYSWOW64 und System32 Verzeichnis ersetzen.

Aus diesem Link: http://rapidshare.com/files/170814647/xbox360.emulation.ps2.ini.rar

Die ini Datei ins Winows Verz. kopieren.


----------



## baum-House (6. Dezember 2008)

jetzt wo ich die erste waffe bekommen hab und damit zielen wollte ist mir aufgefallen dass beim rechten analog stick doch noch rechts und links vertauscht sind. was muss ich jetzt in der xbox360cemu.ini ändern um das zu richten?


----------



## fiumpf (6. Dezember 2008)

baum-House am 06.12.2008 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> was muss ich jetzt in der xbox360cemu.ini ändern um das zu richten?


Die Vorzeichen ändern, also statt beispielsweise "Right Analog X=-6" dann "Right Analog X=6".


----------



## baum-House (6. Dezember 2008)

danke für die schnelle antwort, es hat funktioniert, ich würde sagen wir testen nachher mal alle zusammen den multiplayer... mein nick im social club ist baumHouse


----------



## Vordack (6. Dezember 2008)

Mein Problem ist folgendes:

Habe Logitech Cordless RumblePad 2

Mit den beiden Analog Sticks kann ich mich umschauen und Handy bediesen und so.

Bewegen und fahren tue ich mit dem Kreuz auf der linken Seite (D-Pad?) Ich möchte aber mit einem der Analogen Sticks fahen und mich bewegen. Wie kann ich die ini so konfigurieren das ich das schaffe?

Thx.


----------



## GrobiHL (6. Dezember 2008)

Gibt es für ältere Mitbürger wie mich (Jahrgang 75) die Möglichkeit einen ganz normalen Joystick anzuschließen? Bei GTA San Andreas hat das noch wunderbar funktioniert und IMHO gibt es zum Fliegen oder Autofahren nix besseres!

Das Ding ist ein ganz normaler Analogstick mit insgesamt 4 Tasten.


----------



## fiumpf (6. Dezember 2008)

GrobiHL am 06.12.2008 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ding ist ein ganz normaler Analogstick mit insgesamt 4 Tasten.


Da wird es schwierig. Also keine Schultertasten sondern wirklich nur 4 Tasten und kein Steuerkreuz?
Da kommst du nicht drum herum die Tastatur mitzubelegen, da es bei GTA IV dann mehr Belegung für den Pad gibt als du Tasten hast.

Aber ansonsten kann man jedes Pad nutzen indem man 5 Dateien in den Windows-Ordner kopiert. Mit dem kommenden Patch soll dieses Manko jedoch gefixt werden.


----------



## GrobiHL (6. Dezember 2008)

Bei SA hatte ich auch schon einige Tastaturtasten zusätzlich belegt, da komme ich eigentlich ganz gut mit zurecht.

Ich werde die im Thread gemachten Vorschläge mal ausprobieren und dann berichten.
Meine Konfig wäre Gas, Bremse, Handbremse und Hupe auf die Knöpfe, Lenkung und Neigung auf die Achsen - Rest über Tastatur und Maus.

Bei SA hat das völlig problemlos funktioniert, bei GTA IV habe ich auch das Problem das Vorwärtsgehen beispielsweise nicht mit der rechten Maustaste belegen zu können...

Sehr nervig das, ich habe GTA schon auf dem Amiga gespielt und noch nie so große Probleme vor Spielbeginn gehabt wie jetzt. Es ist bedauerlich, daß bei Rockstar jetzt auch nur das Geld verdienen im Vordergrund steht...

Grobi


----------



## fiumpf (6. Dezember 2008)

GrobiHL am 06.12.2008 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Konfig wäre Gas, Bremse, Handbremse und Hupe auf die Knöpfe, Lenkung und Neigung auf die Achsen - Rest über Tastatur und Maus.


Darf ich wissen warum die Hupe auf eine kostbare Padtaste gelegt wird? Wegen den Prostituierten?  



			
				GrobiHL am 06.12.2008 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei SA hat das völlig problemlos funktioniert, bei GTA IV habe ich auch das Problem das Vorwärtsgehen beispielsweise nicht mit der rechten Maustaste belegen zu können...


Da brauchst du zusätzlich zu den 5 dateien die ausgetauscht werden noch XPadder: Dort weist du der Maustaste dann die Taste W zu.


btw, willkommen im Forum    .


----------



## GrobiHL (6. Dezember 2008)

Danke schön...*g*

Ich habe die DLLs getauscht und habe zumindest den Eindruck, daß der Joystick erkannt wird.
Allerdings dreht sich der gute Niki nur noch im Kreis, obwohl der Joystick über die Controllereinstellungen von Windows ordentlich kalibriert wurde...

Ich will meinen alten Competition Pro wieder haben...und meinen Gameport und eine Kalibirerung in jedem Spiel - mit Todeszone und allem... raabäääääh!

Ich glaube ich warte auf den Patch, auch wenn es schwer fällt...

Achja, die Hupe habe ich immer beim Fahren entsprechend benutzt, damit die Fußgänger zur Seite springen (wie im richtigen Leben...) 

Grobi


----------



## fiumpf (6. Dezember 2008)

GrobiHL am 06.12.2008 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube ich warte auf den Patch, auch wenn es schwer fällt...


Das ist bei deinen Anforderungen die beste Alternative, da lt. Info:


			
				The patch contains a variety of fixes including: schrieb:
			
		

> -Support for DirectInput controllers. Note: The current hack way of supporting these controllers may not work with the improved functionality. So we recommend you remove the hack before upgrading to the patch.


Damit ist auf jeden Fall alles möglich was du willst.




			
				GrobiHL am 06.12.2008 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, die Hupe habe ich immer beim Fahren entsprechend benutzt, damit die Fußgänger zur Seite springen (wie im richtigen Leben...)


----------



## maka84veli (6. Dezember 2008)

Tach zusammen.
Ich habe mal ne Frage.

Und zwar, welche dieser "Befehle" ist denn welche Taste?
Was mit LEFT und RIGHT SHOULDER?

Ich habe 4 Schultertasten die ich auch gerne belegen möchte.
Sprich, die andern beiden würde auch gerne belegen.

Was mit THUMB gemeint und was mai TRIGGER?

Und was sagen die Zahlen aus?


Ich will z.B.  auf der rechten vorderen Schultertaste Handbremse haben und die hintere soll Blick nach Rechts sein
auf der linken Schultertaste soll schiessen sein und dahinter die Taste Links Blicken

Wie kriege ich das hin?




MfG


----------



## fiumpf (6. Dezember 2008)

maka84veli am 06.12.2008 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Und zwar, welche dieser "Befehle" ist denn welche Taste?





> [PAD1]
> Left Analog X= linker Analogstick links+rechts
> Left Analog Y= linker Analogstick hoch+runter
> Right Analog X= rechter Analogstick links+rechts
> ...






			
				maka84veli am 06.12.2008 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was sagen die Zahlen aus?


Da hab ich leider keine Ahnung, ausser dass das Vorzeichen die Richtung ist.


----------



## maka84veli (6. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Weiss es denn jemand anderer was die Zahlen bedeuten?
Anescheinend sind die ja ganz bestimmten Tasten zugeordnet.

So wie Left Shoulder=5 ~~> Handbrake bedeutet


----------



## idefix23 (6. Dezember 2008)

maka84veli am 06.12.2008 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> 
> Weiss es denn jemand anderer was die Zahlen bedeuten?
> Anescheinend sind die ja ganz bestimmten Tasten zugeordnet.
> ...



öffne mal in der systemsteuerung die padoptionen und klick dann da auf eigenschaften, du siehst dann in form von roten kreisen mit zahlen deine pad tasten numerisch aufgelistet.
durch drücken eines knopfes auf deinem pad siehst du dann welche zahl dem knopf zugewiesen ist. (durch blinken)

standartbelegung des xbox-pads:

Left Analog X=1
Left Analog Y=-2
Right Analog X=3
Right Analog Y=-6
D-pad POV=1
A=1
B=2
X=3
Y=4
Left Shoulder=5
Right Shoulder=6
Back=9
Start=10
Left Thumb=11
Right Thumb=12
Left Trigger=s1
Right Trigger=s2

so, 
wenn du jetzt z.b. den knopf A (=1) auf eine taste deines pads legen willst gibst du dort einfach die zahl deines wunschknopfes ein. Auf dem ps2 pad wäre das X welcher laut systemsteuerungoptionen die nr. 3 hat...ergo A=3

mit Left Thumb & Right Thumb ist die drückmöglichkeit der analaogsticks gemeint

bei den analogsticks gelten folgende werte:
1 = X, 2 = Y, 3= Z, 4 = X Rotation, 5 = Y Rotation, 6 = Z Rotation

hoffe das hilft weiter  

grundsätzlich kann ich empfehlen die belgung möglichst genau der xbox padbelegung anzugleichen ansonsten kann es durch die doppel-dreifachbelegugen (zu fuss, auto, handy, hubschrauber) zu schwulitäten kommen und die tastatur muss ausgleichen.


----------



## maka84veli (7. Dezember 2008)

Also das was du jetzt beschrieben hast, stand ja shon weiter oben nur in Kurzform.

Aber was mit
Left Shoulder=5
Was bedeutet diese 5?

Gut, ich habe herausgefunden das
Left Shoulder=L1=Schießen
Right Shoulder=R1=Handbremse
ist.

Ich will allerdings L2 und R2 belegen mit Rechts und Links blicken.
Aber welche Zahl kommt da jetzt hin?


----------



## maka84veli (7. Dezember 2008)

Hab auhc folgendes herausgefunden, falls es jemand braucht:

A=3=Rennen
B=2=Schlagen
X=4=Springen
Y=1=Ein/Aussteigen


----------



## idefix23 (7. Dezember 2008)

maka84veli am 07.12.2008 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das was du jetzt beschrieben hast, stand ja shon weiter oben nur in Kurzform.
> 
> Aber was mit
> Left Shoulder=5
> ...



dazu musst du wissen auf welchen tasten des xbox controllers rechts und links blicken liegt.
in-game kannst du dir die belegung angucken. die zahlen von diesen tasten trägst du dann bei l&r shoulder ein.

aber was genau meinst du eigentlich mit rechts und link blicken? ich benutz dazu einfach den analogstick!? gibts das überhaupt als tastenbelegung auf dem 360pad?


----------



## BlackFog (7. Dezember 2008)

was muss man in der ini eintragen um mit dem rechten analog stick  beschleunigen/bremsen?


----------



## Ronin7 (8. Dezember 2008)

Mit dem ersten Patch werden auch andere Controller unterstützt. Ich könnt mal wieder kotzen dass ich mir den ms xbox pad geholt habe...naja immerhin hat er rumble funktion...dachte mir schon das die normalen pads irgendwann auch gehen...


----------



## AJColonel (10. Dezember 2008)

Mayphisto am 03.12.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir reichts, das Pad-Problem war jetzt echt das Tüpfelchen auf dem i. Ich stell das scheiß Spiel erstmal einen Monat in den Schrank und hoffe auf Patch & Community.
> 
> Irgendjemand wird schon was basteln, damit auch andere Pads funktionieren...





Ich könnte ausrasten wenn ich sowas höre!!! IMMER die andern machen lassen die kriegen das schon hin und du setzt dich schön zurück und wartest oder was? 
Wie wäre es mal mit nen bisschen selbstbeteiligung?


----------



## Drehsessel (10. Dezember 2008)

ich hab ein logitech wingman extrem gamepad. ich war immer sehr zufrieden mit den pad aber ich schätze nun werd ich doch gezwungen ein neus gamepad zu kaufen. weil es von GTA4 auch nicht akzeptiert wird.   
mein gamepad ist mitlerweile auch schon 4 jahre alt. gibt schon garkeine treiber und sonstiger mehr für mein pad. ich stell nur fest, das die gamepads früher alle unterschiedlicher ausgesehen haben als heute. geht man heute in ein elektro geschäft sieht man nur noch gamepads in PS 2/3 oder X-Box form. schätze die form hat sich am meisten durchgesetzt.


----------



## Jakul (10. Dezember 2008)

Mal ne Frage zum automatischen zielen mit controller:

Finde das ja egtl ganz gut.nur was nervt: wenn man an irgendne Nicht-Personen-oder-Schlösser-stelle zielt (was automatisch anvisert wird), zielt das spiel automatisch zu letzt genanntem. Bsp.: wenn ich ein auto abschießen will, zielt das imemr auf personen...


und was ich noch blöde find, dass wenn man aus nem auto schiesst, man nicht zielen kann, da das sofort beginnt zu schießen.


----------



## Ronin7 (10. Dezember 2008)

Drehsessel am 10.12.2008 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab ein logitech wingman extrem gamepad. ich war immer sehr zufrieden mit den pad aber ich schätze nun werd ich doch gezwungen ein neus gamepad zu kaufen. weil es von GTA4 auch nicht akzeptiert wird.
> mein gamepad ist mitlerweile auch schon 4 jahre alt. gibt schon garkeine treiber und sonstiger mehr für mein pad. ich stell nur fest, das die gamepads früher alle unterschiedlicher ausgesehen haben als heute. geht man heute in ein elektro geschäft sieht man nur noch gamepads in PS 2/3 oder X-Box form. schätze die form hat sich am meisten durchgesetzt.



mit dem update werden auch andere pads akzeptiert


----------



## maka84veli (13. Dezember 2008)

Heute kam ein Update raus.
Seit dem funktioniert mein Controller nimmer richtig.
Da wo rennen war, ist nun boxen.
Sprich, die Tasten 1,2,3,4 sind irgendwie vertauscht.
Hab auch schon in der xbox360cemu geschaut, aber da sind die Tasten so wie sie sein sollen.

Wie kann ich sie jetzt wieder ändern ???


----------



## Warthogxxx (13. Dezember 2008)

Hab das gleiche problem mit dem Patch...tasten sind vertauscht und die Kamera zieht automatisch nach oben.

EDIT: Wenn ich das Pad vom pc trenne funktioniert alles...nur sollte nicht der patch grade andere Pad's unterstützen?


----------



## tavrosffm (13. Dezember 2008)

Jakul am 10.12.2008 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage zum automatischen zielen mit controller:
> 
> Finde das ja egtl ganz gut.nur was nervt: wenn man an irgendne Nicht-Personen-oder-Schlösser-stelle zielt (was automatisch anvisert wird), zielt das spiel automatisch zu letzt genanntem. Bsp.: wenn ich ein auto abschießen will, zielt das imemr auf personen...
> 
> ...


das autoaiming kannst du im steuerungsmenü abschalten


----------



## Onlinestate (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mit dem Update das Problem, dass der wohl denkt ich hätte nen Controller, was aber nicht stimmt. Die Kamera zieht nach links und Nico läuft leicht nach links.
In den Optionen wechselt ständig das Bild zwischen den Tastenbelegungen für Tastatur und Controller.
Kann man denn irgendwie Cotroller komplett deaktivieren. Ich hab ja keinen, den ich abtrennen kann oder so.


----------



## maka84veli (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich schreibe es hier nochmal falls jemand meinen anderen Post nit gelesen hat.



Also anscheinend hat der Patch so einige Fehler mitgebracht.
So wie es aussieht greift der Controller nicht mehr auf die "xbox360cemu" zu.

Ich habe da schon so einige Tasten geändert aber es tut sich nix.
Er behält die Einstellung bei die vom Spiel kommt.

Anscheinend muss man nun doch nen XBOX-Controller holen.
Nur ne Vermutung, aber war das vielleicht Absicht?  

Naja, ich hoffe mal einer von euch kann da helfen.
Denn ohne Controller macht es wenig Spaß


----------



## MahabHabib (14. Dezember 2008)

Warthogxxx am 13.12.2008 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab das gleiche problem mit dem Patch...tasten sind vertauscht und die Kamera zieht automatisch nach oben.
> 
> EDIT: Wenn ich das Pad vom pc trenne funktioniert alles...nur sollte nicht der patch grade andere Pad's unterstützen?




Hi ... das kann ich bestätigen.

Bei mir geht die Kamera ständig nach unten. Faktisch bewegt sich jetzt zwar was. Allerdings nicht anwendbar. Es sei denn ich schau mir ständig die Decke an. Also der gleich Müll wie vorher. Bekommen die Bonuszahlungen von Microsoft oder warum bekommen die es nicht gebacken ein Gamepad zu unterstützen das nicht XBox 360 Controller heißt? 

Wo das noch hinführen soll!? Wie schön waren die Zeiten als noch 600 Seiten Handbücher und coole Simulationen raus kamen (Falcon 4, M1Tank Platoon) und das fürs gleiche Geld wie heute oder weniger. Ohne Zwangsaktivierung, Controller Gängelung. Aber ich schweife ab.

Also Rockstar: DER CONTROLLER FUNZT NICHT - MACHT WAS!!! *§/!"§)&%§*

Gruß

Mahab


----------



## maka84veli (14. Dezember 2008)

Mal für die, die es noch nicht kennen.
So klappt es bei mir mit dem Controller.
Allerdings sollte man das Spiel komplett deinstallieren und dann neu machen.

Folgende Ordner sollten gesichert werden:

ROCKSTAR GAMES - C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\BENUTZER\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten

XLIVE - C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\M4K4V3L1\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten\Microsoft

Dann später nach der Neuinstallation einfach den Patch nicht mehr installieren.



Falls dann noch einer Controllerprobleme hat, dann versucht folgendes:

Falls es dann immernoch nicht funktioniert und Ihr Euch an die Registrierungsdatei traut (auch hier Sicherungskopie empfohlen), könnt ihr darin nach eurem Gamepad suchen (der Name desselben steht unter Einstellungen->Systemsteuerung->Gamecontroller) und den Wert zum Registryeintrag "OEMName" in "XBOX 360 Controller for Windows" ändern.
Bei mir stand da vorher "Logitech RumblePad 2 USB".


----------



## baum-House (14. Dezember 2008)

es war schon wirklich eine absolute drestigkeit dass von den kunden, zusätzlich dazu, dass ihnen ein unfertiges spiel verkauft wurde, auchnoch zu verlangen dass sie sich extra einen neuen controller kaufen aber nein es kommt noch besser...

sehe ich das richtig dass die jetzt tatsächlich, wo sie gesehen haben dass ihre kunden einen weg gefunden haben diesen fehler auszubügeln, ein patch rausgebracht haben, der das wieder verhindert? weil sie nicht auf hohe schmiergelder von microsoft verzichten wollen und auch denken, dass die monopolstellung von microsoft noch nicht ausgeprägt genug ist?

ohne den patch geht es ja auch nicht weil das spiel dann zu verbuggt ist... für diesen mist hat rockstar doch nichts anderes als den boykott verdient


----------



## maka84veli (14. Dezember 2008)

baum-House am 14.12.2008 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> es war schon wirklich eine absolute drestigkeit dass von den kunden, zusätzlich dazu, dass ihnen ein unfertiges spiel verkauft wurde, auchnoch zu verlangen dass sie sich extra einen neuen controller kaufen aber nein es kommt noch besser...
> 
> sehe ich das richtig dass die jetzt tatsächlich, wo sie gesehen haben dass ihre kunden einen weg gefunden haben diesen fehler auszubügeln, ein patch rausgebracht haben, der das wieder verhindert? weil sie nicht auf hohe schmiergelder von microsoft verzichten wollen und auch denken, dass die monopolstellung von microsoft noch nicht ausgeprägt genug ist?
> 
> ohne den patch geht es ja auch nicht weil das spiel dann zu verbuggt ist... für diesen mist hat rockstar doch nichts anderes als den boykott verdient





Kommt zumindest so rüber, oder?
Ne Frechheit.
Ich denke mal nicht das es ein versehen war.


----------



## lexrap (16. Dezember 2008)

hab leider auch das problem mit der kamera nach dem ich den patch eingespiet habe. 
sobald ich mein pas (ps2 pad mit adapter) rausstecke läuft die kamera normal, wenn der adapter drin ist, tritt der fehler wieder auf. 

kann ich nicht mehr mit pad spielen?? hab auch schon die originalen dll dateien bei system32 reingefügt, keine änderung.

hat einer eine lösung??


----------



## m-a-t-t-i (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi 

Ich gebe nun nach vier Tagen, zwei Controllern und vier Systemabstürzen auf. Ich habe Foren gewälzt und sooo viele Hinweise und Anregungen gefunden. Das Problem: Sie funktionieren bei mir nicht.

Ich habe auf den Seiten 5 und 6 diskutierten Dateien die besagten xinput-Dateien in den System32 Ordner und SysWOW Ordner kopiert (war gar nicht so einfach und erforderte weiter Stunden des Suchens, eh ich überhaupt erstmal Schreibrechte auf meinem eigenen Rechner erlangen konnte!).
Meine Vermutung: Die Datei xbox360cemu.ini, die man ja in das Windowsverzeichnis kopieren soll, wird gar nicht angesprochen. Lasse ich die Datei unverändert stimmen die Tastenbelegungen schon von vornherein überein.

Dann habe ich mal, naiv, wie ich bin, eine der xinput-Files mit dem Editor geöffnet. Dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass zwischen den seltsamen Zeichen versch. Fehlermeldungen auftauchen. Bspw.

TLOSS error
   SING error
    DOMAIN error
  R6034
An application has made an attempt to load the C runtime library incorrectly.
Please contact the application's support team for more information.
      R6033
- Attempt to use MSIL code from this assembly during native code initialization
This indicates a bug in your application. It is most likely the result of calling an MSIL-compiled (/clr) function from a native constructor or from DllMain.
  R6032
- not enough space for locale information
      R6031
- Attempt to initialize the CRT more than once.
This indicates a bug in your application.
  R6030
- CRT not initialized
  R6028
- unable to initialize heap
    R6027
- not enough space for lowio initialization
    R6026
- not enough space for stdio initialization
    R6025
- pure virtual function call
   R6024
- not enough space for _onexit/atexit table
    R6019
- unable to open console device
    R6018
- unexpected heap error
    R6017
- unexpected multithread lock error
    R6016
- not enough space for thread data

This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way.
Please contact the application's support team for more information.
   R6009
- not enough space for environment
 R6008
- not enough space for arguments
   R6002
- floating point support not loaded
    Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library    

  ... <program name unknown>  Runtime Error!

So...damit kenne ich mich leider nicht aus. Ich habe zumindest herausgefunden, dass es mit DirectX, VisualC++ und NetFramework zusammenhängt. Eine Neuinstallation war leider ohne Erfolg. 

Hat jemand eine Idee, was es sein könnte?


----------



## sascha231085 (1. März 2009)

sry, dass ich den thread nochmal rauskrame, erstmal danke für das tutorial , mein ps2 controller läuft nahezu einwandfrei, allerdings habe ich das problem, dass ich in einer mission mein telefon nicht mehr aufrufen kann. außerhalb von missionen klappts. außerdem ziehen mich hot dog stände "magissch" an,  und wenn ich dann davorstehe, kaufe ich einen nach dem anderen, das wäre aber ncoh das geringere prblem, ohne das telefon kann ich die erste mission nicht absolvieren^^.

hat jemand ne idee?
ach ja: ich hab die dlls aus genanntem thread gezogen und ingame auf klassische steuerung gestellt, da bei der normalen steuerung noch nciht mal autofahren möglich ist, weil ich irgendwie gleichzeig bremse und gasgebe, ohne einen knopf zu drücken.

danke im voraus, mfg sascha


----------



## sascha231085 (2. März 2009)

kann mir niemand helfen???


----------



## sascha231085 (3. März 2009)

sascha231085 am 02.03.2009 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir niemand helfen???


pls help


----------



## sascha231085 (4. März 2009)

sagt mal was ist das hier fürn forum, ich frag jetzt zum dritten mal, warum antwortet mir niemand? wenigstens ein "tut uns leid, wir wissens nicht" könnte kommen...


----------



## sascha231085 (5. März 2009)

KANN MIR WIRKLICH NIEMAND HELFEN??????????????????????????????????


----------



## smooth1980 (5. März 2009)

sascha231085 am 04.03.2009 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal was ist das hier fürn forum, ich frag jetzt zum dritten mal, warum antwortet mir niemand? wenigstens ein "tut uns leid, wir wissens nicht" könnte kommen...



tut uns leid, wir wissens nicht


----------



## sascha231085 (5. März 2009)

smooth1980 am 05.03.2009 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> sascha231085 am 04.03.2009 20:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




aber ihr habt doch hier den ganze thread gemacht, und fragen beantwortet, warum mir nicht. es wäre nett wenn mir jemand mal seine editierte  ini geben könnte, dass ich mal shen kann was bei mir anders ist.


----------



## sascha231085 (8. März 2009)

HAAALLOOOOOOOOOO?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## EsquilaX (8. März 2009)

Hey danke für die guten Tipps und Downlaods hier im Thread. Hab es nach einer Neuinstallation (diesmal ohne Patch) auch hinbekommen, dass mein Controller funktioniert.

Was ich mich allerdings noch stört, ist die Tastenbelegung. Ich weis zwar wie ich sie ändern kann (glaub ich zumindest   ), nur möchtige ich die Tastenbelegung nicht genreell ändern, sondern nur für ein "Gebiet" und zwar Im Fahrzeug.

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, und mir verrät wie ich nur Im Fahrzeug die Tastenbelegung ändere.

da ich die Antwort vermutlichs chon weis, und diese im Spiel selber heißt, dann hab ich gleich noch ein anderes problem, und zwar ändert der die Steuerung da immer automatisch, so dass ich selber nichts wählen kann. Kann man das vielleicht irgendwie ändern?!


----------

